# It's over, for me...



## Bowhunter57 (Feb 9, 2011)

I'm reading too many stories of guys going through the ice and some losing their lives over a chance to ice fish. I'm not seeing any long range (week to 10 days) forecasts that are showing the temps staying below freezing to continue good ice growth.

I checked my gear and had it loaded in the truck, ready to go, but have taken it back out and put it in the garage. Around the Lima, Ohio area, it's either open water or 2" of ice...at best. I am not trusting my life to anything less than 4" or 5" of ice. It's just not worth it! 

Even in 2010, when there was good ice for a long period of time, once the temps got over 45 degrees the ice quickly melted and became unstable...by the second week of February.

On the less windy days, I'm leaning toward getting my kayak back out and going fishing. 

Good luck to all and be extremely careful out there!
Bowhunter57


----------



## KaGee (Sep 8, 2006)

Very wise man. Live to play another day.


----------



## ironman172 (Apr 12, 2009)

KaGee said:


> Very wise man. Live to play another day.


+1 ....never worth the risk to go to early or at all sometimes....I was lucky and almost learned the hard way at Alum Creek....and that was with 10in of good ice...... found a 2in (4X4ft) soft spot,in 20ft of water


----------



## KaGee (Sep 8, 2006)

Just this past week 2 persons lost their life just north of here in Michigan. A third recovering in a local hospital. Two separate instances, but both similar in that these guys were fishing ice less than 3". What a terrible way for their families to start the new year.


----------



## Offshore Limits (Dec 23, 2007)

very unfortunate.... shows the importance of ice knowledge and constant checking of ice conditions at all times. being on the ice, especially early, requires much more than walking out and jumping to check thickness or asking someone "how thick is it?".


----------



## fishingdude (Nov 24, 2010)

To each their own I guess. If you're smart then things will be fine, if you're stupid like most of the population, then you may have a problem. You can lose your life driving to the store just as easy. But you still drive everyday.

So 2 guys died in Michigan ice fishing, and how many died in the state since Jan. 1st from countless other reasons and stupidity. 

Good Luck on the yak, but you better wear your vest! or maybe 2


----------



## ironman172 (Apr 12, 2009)

my mistake was not listening to a warning the year before of soft spots further from the dam....as the pictures shows, it wasn't to far either....I will go again but keep my distance closer to the dam and maybe not alone


----------



## Muskarp (Feb 5, 2007)

ironman172 said:


> I will go again but keep my distance closer to the dam


Why would you get closer to the dam? You need to get the heck away from it, FOR THE 50TH TIME!


----------



## BigDaddy300 (Nov 1, 2004)

fishingdude said:


> To each their own I guess. If you're smart then things will be fine, if you're stupid like most of the population, then you may have a problem. You can lose your life driving to the store just as easy. But you still drive everyday.
> 
> So 2 guys died in Michigan ice fishing, and how many died in the state since Jan. 1st from countless other reasons and stupidity.
> 
> Good Luck on the yak, but you better wear your vest! or maybe 2


The OP is choosing to avoid something that has the potential to be very dangerous and possibly life threatening. Sounds like he is being "smart". No need to jump on the guy. 

You can not compare other deaths from things that can not be controlled to something that is totally avoidable(ice fishing). Being killed by some one elses stupidity or carelessness(car accident for example) is not the same.


----------



## Odin (Dec 28, 2009)

The biggest mistake anyone can make is thinking that he is immune to accidents because he is smarter than the other guy. The cemetaries are full of smart people. There is no shame in being cautious, but there is always regret when you are not.


----------



## Muskarp (Feb 5, 2007)

Odin said:


> The biggest mistake anyone can make is thinking that he is immune to accidents because he is smarter than the other guy. The cemetaries are full of smart people. There is no shame in being cautious, but there is always regret when you are not.


Exactly! Myself and many others on this site have years of ice time. But don't think for one second we don't know the next step could put us in the drink.

I was walking out to a spot that was about a mile out. 12" the entire walk. Halfway back my right foot goes straight through. One 15" bad spot and I hit it perfect. Luckily the hole was small enough to prevent me from going all the way in, but what if it wasn't? The second you stop taking any and all precautions you will fail. Even on 12" of ice when moving I am wearing a PFD. Of course I'm sometimes alone and need to be prepared for the worst.


----------



## jlami (Jan 28, 2011)

I went in on 18" up on Lake Minnetonka. Found a spear fishing hole from a day or so prior that began to refreeze and had fresh snow blown over it. That its a cold cold cold experience. Thank god I was not alone and was able top get into a shanty asap. 

That being said, I need at least 4" of solid, and I will not be the first out in an area!

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## jlami (Jan 28, 2011)

jlami said:


> I went in on 18" up on Lake Minnetonka. Found a spear fishing hole from a day or so prior that began to refreeze and had fresh snow blown over it. That is a cold cold cold experience. Thank god I was not alone and was able top get into a shanty asap.
> 
> That being said, I need at least 4" of solid, and I will not be the first out in an area!
> 
> posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire




posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## PapawSmith (Feb 13, 2007)

jlami said:


> I went in on 18" up on Lake Minnetonka.


Minnetonka, sweet, that is where I was born. If you have to go in that is a nice choice of lakes.
I have solved the thin ice risk issue with several children and grandchildren of various sizes. Send em out one at a time based on size, age, weight, you know. Has worked out well with only a few of them getting wet and me not at all. Pretty effective really.


----------



## Muskarp (Feb 5, 2007)

PapawSmith said:


> I have solved the thin ice risk issue with several children and grandchildren of various sizes. Send em out one at a time based on size, age, weight, you know. Has worked out well with only a few of them getting wet and me not at all. Pretty effective really.


Plus you don't need a sled to carry your gear.


----------



## Carpman (May 18, 2005)

Went to my pond today to give it a try with my 2 buddies......not happening....even with 4.5 inches it was cracking as we were walking tried to fish and nerves took over and we packed it up.....there is always next year guys.


----------



## Erieangler51 (Sep 24, 2012)

I lived about 30 mins east of tonka in Woodbury and fished tonka regularly. Really nice lake full of fish. If fishing in a boat make plans for the week because the idiots come out in their big pleasure boats and screw everything up. I pulled a 28.5 inch walleye trolling for muskies right out in front of crystal bay in 46 fow


----------



## PapawSmith (Feb 13, 2007)

Erieangler51 said:


> I lived about 30 mins east of tonka in Woodbury and fished tonka regularly. Really nice lake full of fish. If fishing in a boat make plans for the week because the idiots come out in their big pleasure boats and screw everything up. I pulled a 28.5 inch walleye trolling for muskies right out in front of crystal bay in 46 fow


Our home was on Crystal Bay. That was way long before owning lake property there was reserved for the wealthy. My dad was just out of college and a green Engineer and could afford a nice cottage on a very nice lot in those days. (He had offers to play pro ball at the AAA level but it paid $1500 per year less to start. Them days.) Wood boats in the summer and literal 'cabins' on the ice in the winter with euchre games nightly. Tip-ups in the floor holes and winners kept the fish, losers cleaned them. Beer for everyone. Miss that place.


----------



## firstflight111 (May 22, 2008)

bowhunter57 said:


> i'm reading too many stories of guys going through the ice and some losing their lives over a chance to ice fish. I'm not seeing any long range (week to 10 days) forecasts that are showing the temps staying below freezing to continue good ice growth.
> 
> I checked my gear and had it loaded in the truck, ready to go, but have taken it back out and put it in the garage. Around the lima, ohio area, it's either open water or 2" of ice...at best. I am not trusting my life to anything less than 4" or 5" of ice. It's just not worth it!
> 
> ...


4 to 5 in shoot i dont even step on the ice till it's 8 plus


----------



## mbarrett1379 (Feb 23, 2012)

8inches are you kidding me...


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## trapperjon (Mar 11, 2008)

2 word's......... spud bar.


----------



## Bowhunter57 (Feb 9, 2011)

Carpman said:


> Went to my pond today to give it a try with my 2 buddies......not happening....even with 4.5 inches it was cracking as we were walking tried to fish and nerves took over and we packed it up.....there is always next year guys.


Carpman,
You're are a smart man...on several counts, sir. 

* You took buddies with you.
* You tested the ice thickness.
* You knew when to leave.

Live to fish another day, brother! 
Bowhunter57


----------



## fishingdude (Nov 24, 2010)

BigDaddy300 said:


> The OP is choosing to avoid something that has the potential to be very dangerous and possibly life threatening. Sounds like he is being "smart". No need to jump on the guy.
> 
> You can not compare other deaths from things that can not be controlled to something that is totally avoidable(ice fishing). Being killed by some one elses stupidity or carelessness(car accident for example) is not the same.


Lol, the guy is copying and pasting this thread on every ice forum on the net!!! thats funny right there.... Secondly, its the 5th of January! Thats even more funny. Hey- he has room in his kayak, go join him!


----------



## KaGee (Sep 8, 2006)

fishingdude said:


> Lol, the guy is copying and pasting this thread on every ice forum on the net!!! thats funny right there.... Secondly, its the 5th of January! Thats even more funny. Hey- he has room in his kayak, go join him!


Thirdly, your comments are out of line. 
Be nice, or be gone.


----------



## Perchy101 (Apr 14, 2004)

I've been ice fishing for 15+ years.... And I even felt a tad of uneasy while out on the ice today.... Even in 3 foot of water! I'm going to wait it out.....


----------



## capt j-rod (Feb 14, 2008)

Spud bars are the key. It has been said on here in the past, "all hail the mighty spud" When in doubt drill a hole. The 4" lazer is for prospecting and safety. Pop the hole check the thickness and throw in the vex. I like the networking of everyone on here. Travel in packs. As for the 8"... unless you weigh 400lbs and wear heels i think 4" or 5" is adequate for safety. Be safe and enjoy it!


----------



## Carpman (May 18, 2005)

Thanks bowhunter,

What did it in for us was I drilled a hole with my 5" drill auger and 5 cracks shot out from the hole across the pond. Not me, not now. Maybe February, but I am considering selling all my gear cause it's supposed to be 60 degrees in Mansfield this week. I'll just buy new stuff next year.


----------



## Bucket Mouth (Aug 13, 2007)

Don't give up hope. Still plenty of winter left.

I just fished a lake a couple miles away from where those guys broke through in MI. Consistent 4-6" of ice where there was no snow cover. It would take 5-8 good whacks with the spud to hit water. Under the snow was 3 whacks with the spud. Obviously, I stayed on the hard stuff. I was limted in where I could go, but felt totally safe. You may have to drive north some, but this upcoming weather wont ruin the rest of the season.


----------



## Bowhunter57 (Feb 9, 2011)

Carpman said:


> ...but I am considering selling all my gear cause it's supposed to be 60 degrees in Mansfield this week.





Bucket Mouth said:


> Don't give up hope. Still plenty of winter left.


Gentlemen, you may be correct. 

Here's an interesting article that was posted on IceFishOhio.com. It has all of the elements to make it happen. It's a good read.
http://www.newsnet5.com/dpp/weather...lowed-by-major-Arctic-plunge-in-northern-Ohio

Bowhunter57


----------



## Kastmaster93 (Aug 6, 2008)

BigDaddy300 said:


> You can not compare other deaths from things that can not be controlled to something that is totally avoidable(ice fishing). Being killed by some one elses stupidity or carelessness(car accident for example) is not the same.


Who says its someone else's fault? one quick lapse in judgment can become tragic, be it on the road driving or walking on a frozen lake


----------



## Offshore Limits (Dec 23, 2007)

another great day on the ice 5 to 6 inches


----------



## PARK92 (Apr 21, 2012)

shoot ive been fishing anywhere from 2.5- 5 inches so far this winter. to anyone that thinks you need at least 8 inches thats completely nuts, you can drive a full size truck on 8 inches.


----------



## Perchy101 (Apr 14, 2004)

PARK92 said:


> shoot ive been fishing anywhere from 2.5- 5 inches so far this winter. to anyone that thinks you need at least 8 inches thats completely nuts, you can drive a full size truck on 8 inches.


I wouldn't call them nuts... No Ice is safe... period... It's all what YOU feel comfortable on... I've fished anywhere from 2 inches to 18 inches in my life... I felt fine on the 2" that year...

I fished Saturday at Indian Lake.. It had 3.5 in most spots... And I felt uneasy due to the uneven freeze pattern and such...

No one is nuts, they just take their personal safety 1st.... A dip in cold water will do that to you...


----------



## BigDaddy300 (Nov 1, 2004)

fishingdude said:


> Lol, the guy is copying and pasting this thread on every ice forum on the net!!! thats funny right there.... Secondly, its the 5th of January! Thats even more funny. Hey- he has room in his kayak, go join him!


Yep freakin hillarious!!!  Think I would rather be on his yak that on the ice with you since he seems more cautious. Hey its gonna be 50 degrees or so next weekend, go drill a bunch of holes and walk around on the ice. I hear that Erie around the islands is icing up, go try that. Heck it will be mid Jan!


----------



## BigDaddy300 (Nov 1, 2004)

Kastmaster93 said:


> Who says its someone else's fault? one quick lapse in judgment can become tragic, be it on the road driving or walking on a frozen lake


You are missing the point!


----------



## Gills63 (Mar 29, 2012)

The point is that every choice in life has inherent risks. As long as a person is aware of the risks then its all about personal choice whether these risks are acceptable. Hopefully that risk assessment is some how based on common sense/knowledge. 

Skydivers jump out of planes because they trust their skills and equipment. I sit 20 feet up in a tree because I trust my stand and my ability to not fall out. Sure it could and does happen, but I'm willing to accept that risk because I know its not likely. Some people say that treestands, owning guns, driving on the freeway, eating fried foods, etc are too dangerous. I understand the risks and am willing to accept them.

The bottomline is that everybody should know the risks of walking on frozen bodies of water. If some people think they can read the ice well enough to walk on water that you wouldn't, then that is their choice.



Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## lovin life (Jan 2, 2010)

Gills63, very well said and explained. To each his own. 

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## KaGee (Sep 8, 2006)

Gills63 said:


> The bottomline is that everybody should know the risks of walking on frozen bodies of water. If some people think they can read the ice well enough to walk on water that you wouldn't, then that is their choice.
> 
> 
> 
> Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


Exactly right.
However, in doing so makes one none the better.
Choosing to walk away makes one none the worse.
Personal risk, personal choice.


----------



## fishingful (Apr 5, 2004)

Its all about risk vs reward. In any type of recreation there are inherent risk involved with the activity. It could be hiking a towpath trail, skiing, skydiving, hunting or fishing. If the person is willing to accept that risk then it is their choice. I for one like to whitewater kayak. That is one of the more risky things a person can do. Do I know I can die every time I go out......of course I do. But I try to manage that risk to the best of my ability. The rewards I receive outweigh the risk that I put forth. I have several times thought rapids were beyond my ability and portaged around them or chose not to put in because the river was too high.

That being said people make their own choices. I have been on the ice since Friday. I have a spud bar, rope, sterns coat, ice cleats, ice spikes, and whistle on me. I don't want to go through and hopefully won't. But am prepared if I do. I have extra cloths and a blanket in the car. I also have CPR and AED first responder, wilderness first aid, oxygen administration and lifeguard training and certificates. So I fully know what to do in an emergency situation. 

No reason to bash the OP about his choice not to be on the ice. In reality it is crappy and getting worse every day. Hopefully I will be on good ice on Erie in February in the air boat we are finishing up. Because looking at how treacherous Erie can be that is the safest way to be out there. I believe the prop went on today.

Be safe and make good decisions.


----------



## yonderfishin (Apr 9, 2006)

Sell your gear and the next 5 years will be the best ice seasons youve ever seen. I think most of the people falling thru the ice are in just too big of a hurry to get out there. If its worth doing then its worth waiting for. I wait for atleast 5 inches of ice on inland reservoirs which should be plenty , any less than that and I cant feel safe enough to enjoy myself anyway. I have never been on eries ice but from what Ive heard about it in some locations 5 inches can become 2 inches in a matter of feet so Id stick to shallow water.


----------



## Lewzer (Apr 5, 2004)

My ice fishing strategy was to always follow Husky Hooker onto the ice by about 15 foot. I never had a problem.


----------



## t.stuller (Feb 25, 2010)

I seen it put all ready and I must say it too, "spud bar." I hit in front of me every where I walk. I haven't fell through since i started doing this and my father and grandfather do it, and have never fell in.


----------



## KaGee (Sep 8, 2006)

Lewzer said:


> My ice fishing strategy was to always follow Husky Hooker onto the ice by about 15 foot. I never had a problem.


Poor Husky! How many times has he got wet?


----------

